# Horror Story



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

My smallest, Jake, was running across my shoulders as I refilled the betta tank...and all of a sudden. I heard a slide and a soft _plunk_.

To my absolute HORROR....Jake had slipped behind the fridge.


there was about a half inch gap between the counter cabinets and the fridge, just enough to see him but not taunt him through.


I ended up dropping a small towel in hopes of him standing on it and my being able to reach him, but that didn't work.

So I grabbed a larger towel and fed it down behind the fridge from the counter, hoping he'd climb up to safety. No luck.


Then I finally had to use a little muscle and move the fridge forward about five inches so I could reach down from the counter and nab him, and found him safe in my hands.

He instantly jumped to my shoulder and grabbed my ear and bruxed like mad. I guess he was thanking me, it sure felt like it.

He's safe with his buddy, Ed, now, sleeping. 

The whole thing took about 20 minutes but felt like hours....true terror. xD


----------



## hjkaga (Dec 27, 2006)

oh my gosh! i am glad you got him out and he's ok. i'm sure that was very scary to go through for both of you.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Yeah, I was home alone so I was olmost in a panic...^^;


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

>.< Rattty alwasy get themselves into trouble! Im glad you saved him


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i think he was glad too! but i bet he'll try it again anyway if given the chance...


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Ok, You Said that He was Running Across Your Shoulders Right? ok.
Then How did He Get to the Fridge?


----------



## dreadhead (Mar 1, 2007)

Elementry Watson!


----------



## IceLore (May 13, 2007)

I'm glad you got him back!!!


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

lol, mine have a stash behind the fridge. They hang out back there all the time. 

Glad you recovered him.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Matt said:


> Ok, You Said that He was Running Across Your Shoulders Right? ok.
> Then How did He Get to the Fridge?



Oh, heh, forgot to put in there he hopped off of my arm for a split second when my head was turned the other way.

And then when I turned my head, that's when I heardhim slid down behind the fridge.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

oh ok....gottcha


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

It's amazing to me how far a rat can fall and be perfectly fine. It freaks me out every time one of my rats falls, but they always seem to bounce right back from it no problem.


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

Ha Lulu used to pull escapades like that only she'd get out and i'd be searching for her for hours not knowing where she was... all the things that cross your mind at times like those its like... did she get sqwashed by something? did she maybe run out the door as i came in? did she get behind there? did she get under there? Its enough to drive someone mad!


----------



## d00mg1rl (Jun 27, 2007)

Glad you got it out.
I once had a rat in the springs of my matress
and it two days to get him out


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

the other day rocky decided to hide in the recliner....its sort of a game that i try hard not to have to play......but we were doing our thing....he'd peek out and look at me and go back in, periodicly climbing out and cautiously inching out from under the recliner...... i think my b/f scared him or i did or something cuz he hid in beetween the layers of springs and wouldnt come out....b/f thought that if he lightly patted the cushon a bit he'd get scared and come out.....he got scared and stayed in.....i was all freaked out cuz i thought maybe he was hurt or stuck cuz its a really old hand me down falling apart POS, the springs are rusty and full of dust.............my b/f was gonna pat the chair again and i was in hysterics cuz i thought he was hurt or stuck and i didnt want him to be more hurt....i was crying and pleading with him not to (even though in retrospect he didnt do it that hard)..........eventually i give up and pet him through the springs by putting my arm undernieth...i even passed him up a cookie.... when it came back chewed on i figured he was okk and would come out....i found a good show and plopped on the floor by the back of the chair to watch.....i look over and who's peeking at me...rocky.....so i get a cookie (animal crackers) and sit back down......well eventually he is under the recliner, he pees on a cookie that i put under there and starts munching on it....(ewwww....there were cookies everywhere and he HAD to eat the peed on one) so i wait till he's occupied with the cookie and get josh (b/f) to lift up the recliner...and i swooped him up and put him in his little play bin with tubes (which is where he was before he started giving me his "hold me mommy, i wanna sit on you" face).....so all in all a very exausting experience.


----------

